# Cual de las dos bandas estroboscopicas es la de 50Hz?



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (May 26, 2014)

Hola: el plato de una bandeja (mesa de transcripcion) que tengo tiene en el borde dos bandas estroboscopicas. Una para 50Hz y otra para 60Hz (tension de alimentacion). Pero no se cual es cual (hay una indicacion en la bandeja misma pero me parece ambigua). Cada banda consiste en una sucesion de zonas obscuras y claras alternando. A primera vista me parece que de las dos bandas, la que tiene menos zonas oscuras (equivalentemente menos zonas claras) ha de ser la de 50Hz. Para estar seguro podria hacer el calculo (si la luz parpadea 50 veces por segundo es logico que el numero de zonas oscuras sea algun multiplo o submultiplo de 50, pongamos un factor de dos, y viendo que la otra banda tiene un numero no muy diferente de zonas oscuras, tendre que el factor es alli tambien dos, y por tanto la banda con el menor numero de zonas sera la de 50Hz), pero podria estar equivocandome  y arribar a la conclusion erronea. En conclusion, partiendo del hecho de que los numeros (de zonas oscuras) en una y otra banda, llamemoslos n1 y n2, son parecidos, mas exactamente n1/n2 no difiere de uno en mas del 15 o 20 por ciento, podra algun alma bondadosa darme una pista? 

NOTA: Me parece lo logico que 1 - n1/n2 = 0.20 exactamente (o -0.20), siendo n1 < n2, ya que (60 - 50)/50 = 0.20. Si alguien encuentra todo esto muy complicado tratare de encontrar una forma mas sencilla de poner las cosas, pero dudo de que tenga exito.


----------



## miguelus (May 27, 2014)

Buenos días.

Esas bandas que mencionas, son para ajustar la velocidad de rotación del Plato, una es para 33 1/3 RPM y la otra para 45 RPM... (RPM = Revoluciones por Minuto).

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2014)

Podrías haber colocado una foto 

Si la bandeja se parece a esta:





La iluminación estroboscópica es independiente a la frecuencia de línea e indistinta 50/60Hz.

Y como comenta @miguelus son 2 bandas para 2 velocidades de rotación distintas.


----------



## palurdo (May 27, 2014)

¿Como que es independiente de la frecuencia de linea? La frecuencia de linea se toma como referencia para medir la velocidad de rotacion del plato y precisamente con platos funcionando con frecuencia de red a 50Hz se podrá ajustar la referencia usando un par de bandas para velocidades a 33,3 y a 45, y para los suministros con frecuencia a 60Hz usando el otro par de bandas correspondiente. 

Para saber el espaciado de los puntos hay que tener en cuenta varios conceptos: La frecuencia de red es la de muestreo. Las RPM del plato sólo nos sirven para calcular la velocidad lineal de los puntos en base al radio de la circunferencia en el que se situan (cm o mm) y su velocidad angular (radianes por decir algo).  Dependiendo de la velocidad lineal por la que pasan los puntos por el estroboscopio y la distancia que separa cada uno de ellos, se puede ajustar la velocidad de rotación para que cada vez que se muestree el pulso, aparezca un punto (los supermuestreos también sirven siempre que la tasa sea un numero entero, es decir, si pasan 10 puntos cada 50hz, hay 1 punto en la misma posición en cada 5 muestras, lo que haría ver un punto sincronizado aunque con una visibilidad del 20%).

Hagamos cálculos.

La velocidad lineal en un objeto situado en una circunferencia se calcula Vl=Va*R, donde Va es la velocidad angular en radianes por segundo y el R es el radio o distancia del objeto hasta el centro de rotación. La Va es Va=2*PI*Fg, donde Fg es la frecuencia de giro del plato en hercios. Fg1=33,333rpm= 0,555...Hz, y Fg2=45rpm=0,75Hz. Por lo que Va1=3,491 rad/s y Va2=4,712 rad/s. 

Ahora supongamos que tenemos 4 bandas, situadas de interior a exterior del plato, una que sincroniza cuando gira a 33 bajo un estroboscopio de 50, situada a 15,35 cm desde el centro. Los puntos de esa banda viajan a una velocidad de Vl1[50]=3,491*15,35=53,59 cm/s.

Otra banda que sincroniza cuando gira a 45 bajo un estroboscopio de 50, situada a 15,65 cm desde el centro. Los puntos de esa banda viajan a una velocidad de Vl2[50]=4,712*15,65=73,74 cm/s.

Otra banda más que sincroniza cuando gira a 33 bajo un estroboscopio de 60, situada a 16,05 cm desde el centro. Los puntos de esa banda viajan a una velocidad de Vl1[60]=3,491*16,05=56,03 cm/s.

Y por último otra banda que sincroniza cuando gira a 45 bajo un estroboscopio de 60, situada a 16,35 cm desde el centro. Los puntos de esa banda viajan a una velocidad de Vl2[60]=4,712*16,35=77,04 cm/s.

Ahora haremos el cálculo para ratio de muestreo A=1:1 y B=1:2, es decir, para el estroboscopico de 50Hz pasaran 50 puntos cada segundo o un punto cada muestra, y en el segundo caso dos puntos por cada muestra o 100 puntos por segundo. Tenemos que la distancia entre puntos es Vl*t=Vl/Fp donde Vl sabemos que es velocidad lineal y Fp es la frecuencia por la que pasan los puntos por el estroboscopio que debe de coincidir en ratio 1:1 o 1:2 (o 1:3, 1:4, etc) con la frecuencia de muestreo para que parezcan estáticos.

Entonces las distancias entre puntos quedaría:

Banda de 33rpm a 50Hz (radio 15,35): 53,59 / 50= 1,07cm (1:1); 53,59/100= 0,54 cm (1:2)

Banda de 45rpm a 50Hz (radio 15,65): 73,74 / 50= 1,47cm (1:1); 73,74 / 100= 0,74 cm (1:2)

Banda de 33rpm a 60Hz (radio 16,05): 56,03 / 60= 0,93cm (1:1); 56,03 / 120= 0,47 cm (1:2)

Banda de 45rpm a 60Hz (radio 16,35): 77,04 / 60= 1,28cm (1:1); 77,04 / 120= 0,64 cm (1:2)

Mis platos giradiscos tienen esas bandas situados a esos radios, y midiendo con una regla vulgar me salen estas medidas aproximadas a ojimetro:

33rpm@50Hz= 0,55cm
45rpm@50Hz= 0,75cm
33rpm@60Hz= 0,45cm
45rpm@60Hz= 0,65cm

Por lo tanto por el estroboscopico de mi plato pasan 100@50Hz o 120@60Hz puntos exactos cada segundo siempre que coincida la velocidad del selector de revoluciones y la frecuencia de red con la banda correspondiente.

Lo que significa que la banda de 33rpm@50Hz contiene exactamente 180 puntos (100/Fg1), la banda de 45rpm@50Hz contiene 133 puntos (100/Fg2), la de 33rpm@60Hz contiene 216 puntos (120/Fg1) y la de 45rpm@60Hz contiene 160 puntos exactos. La única banda que no concuerda con los puntos exactos (ya que la división no sale entera, es la de 45rpm@50Hz cuya banda debería contener 133'3333... puntos, sin embargo al tener sólo 133 puntos, al sincronizar de forma precisa a 45rpm, el punto no queda completamente estático (a la velocidad 33rpm@50Hz si queda estático) sino que lentamente se desplaza hacia atrás, por falta de ese tercio de punto, comprobado en mis dos platos cuando se configuran en la velocidad de giro de precisión controlada por PLL).

De todas formas por si no has entendido mucho de lo que he dicho te subo unas fotos de mis platos funcionando a frecuencia de red 50Hz.






Y por si alguien se lo pregunta, cuando he hecho estas fotos hace un rato estaba escuchando el "Politics of Pressure" de _Front 242_.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2014)

palurdo dijo:


> ¿Como que es independiente de la frecuencia de linea? La frecuencia de linea se toma como referencia para medir la velocidad de rotacion del plato y precisamente con platos funcionando con frecuencia de red a 50Hz se podrá ajustar la referencia usando un par de bandas para velocidades a 33,3 y a 45, y para los suministros con frecuencia a 60Hz usando el otro par de bandas correspondiente. . . . .



Eso era "Antes de Cristo", ahora los motores y la lámpara se controlan con un oscilador de cuarzo

También, en esa época, se empleaban este tipo de disco que se colocaba sobre el plato para controlar su velocidad y SI dependían de la frecuencia de línea para lograr el efecto estroboscópico.


----------



## palurdo (May 28, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso era "Antes de Cristo", ahora los motores y la lámpara se controlan con un oscilador de cuarzo



Lo de los motores y la lampara lo imagino  aunque no he desmontado ningún plato actual (pero juraria que platos technics de hace 30 años como el que se ha posteado más arriba sólo tenían un diodo y un neón como estroboscópico), por ejemplo el setting de mis platos para sincronizar la rotación del encoder por PLL con precisión se llama precisamente "quartz" por algo...

Pero yo me refería que al menos detectaría la frecuencia de red (que no es especialmente exacta) para seleccionar la frecuencia del oscilador de referencia, más que nada porque resultaría confuso para quien usara el plato con una frecuencia fija de 50Hz en un pais donde es bien conocido que la frecuencia de red es de 60Hz. Además que no se yo si tendría mucho sentido que la referencia siempre fuera de 50Hz y que pusieran 2 bandas de sincronismo de 60Hz sólo para hacer bonito (y poner las indicaciones de uso de esas bandas). De todas formas estimar la frecuencia de red y a partir de ahí seleccionar el preescaler del oscilador de referencia para que en el contador tengas 50Hz o 60Hz (o 100Hz o 120 Hz) es una tarea muy sencilla del microcontrolador que se encargue del sistema.

EDIT: Alguien se acuerda de aquellos relojes digitales BCD que funcionaban dividiendo por 50 los ciclos de la red para contar los segundos?? Usaban tubos Nixies creo recordar.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2014)

palurdo dijo:


> Lo de los motores y la lampara lo imagino  aunque no he desmontado ningún plato actual (pero juraria que platos technics de hace 30 años como el que se ha posteado más arriba sólo tenían un diodo y un neón como estroboscópico), por ejemplo el setting de mis platos para sincronizar la rotación del encoder por PLL con precisión se llama precisamente "quartz" por algo.... . . .



Satamente, por eso antes de escribir pretendí (Pero no conseguí  ) una imagen de la bandeja en cuestión. 

La frecuencia de la red eléctrica puede tener un error de hasta -0,75Hz, incluso en épocas de alto consumo eléctrico puede ser mayor, ese posible error es ampliamente superado por la precisión de un motor sincrónico direct-drive con control por cristal.


----------

